# Should i expect better focusing if i upgrade? (Canon)



## Johndow (Jun 20, 2013)

I enjoy taking runner photos and have always wanted to move up from my 450d (xsi) to a 60d to get higher/ better iso range, greater fps rate and a more stury camera (reduce camera shake).

I hope to upgrade the camera first and maybe the lens later, but until then i am stuck with my 55-250mm IS. It is a good lens and reasonably sharp wide open. 

My question is about the focusing. Currently i use centre point and AIServo. I know better lens with USM will have better focusing capabilities and will lock on more quickly and more accurately. If i am not changing the lens straight away, would i notice an improvement using the same method (AIServo and centre point focus) in accuracy and speed with a 60D over a 450d (xsi).

For those who have been in a similar position, if you had to choose between a 70-200 f4L and XSI or a 55-250mm and 60d combo for shooting in AIServo at a marathon which would you choose?

Thanks for reading.
JD


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 20, 2013)

I typically would upgrade glass first, as a general rule (good glass on a poor body is usually better than poor glass on a good body). I do not know the Canon bodies... so can't comment there, but I am sure one of our experience Canon users will assist.


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 20, 2013)

Johndow said:


> I enjoy taking runner photos and have always wanted to move up from my 450d (xsi) to a 60d to get higher/ better iso range, greater fps rate and a more stury camera (reduce camera shake).
> 
> I hope to upgrade the camera first and maybe the lens later, but until then i am stuck with my 55-250mm IS. It is a good lens and reasonably sharp wide open.
> 
> ...



The challenge with action photos is that usually this means your focused distance is constantly changing while you track your subject.  If you put your camera into "AI Servo" mode then it will continuously readjust focus while the runner is moving.

A 60D uses 9 "cross type" focus points which are more accurate than your current camera.  The 7D uses 19 "cross type" focus points (it's even better than the 60D).

HOWEVER... your LENS does not have a "USM" focusing motor.  It's a slow focusing motor so the adjustment takes more time.  Depending on subject distance and speed, the focusing adjustments may or may not keep up.  Usually when shooting "action" shots, you want lenses with quick focusing motors.

The 60D would be a big upgrade over your current 450D, but mostly because it has a better focusing system and better ISO performance.  You'll also want to get a lens with faster focusing performance to complete the upgrade.  I realize you may not have funds to do everything you want at the same time, but watch the focus performance on your 55-250 and make sure it's not what's holding you back.

And as a reminder:  The camera will ONLY continuously adjust focus for a moving subject if it's in "AI Servo" mode.  If you're in "One Shot" mode (the default) then you're going to get a LOT of slightly out of focus shots because the runner will have moved from the position where the camera locked focus by the time you take the photo.  Don't squeeze the shutter too fast because in "AI Servo" mode the camera WILL snap the photo will you fully press the shutter whether anything was focused or not (in "AI Servo" mode, not only does the camera continuously re-focus, it also changes the camera to "shutter release priority" mode.  In "One Shot" mode it's uses "focus priority" mode.  Focus priority means the camera wont snap a shot UNTIL it locks focus.  Shutter release priority means it will snap the shot when you fully press the shutter (whether a focus lock occurred or not.)


----------



## Johndow (Jun 21, 2013)

Tim

Thank you for your reply it was very useful.

I suppose my priority will be the camera in the first instance as it will be an allround upgrade for all my photography. The lens would be next, much further down the line. I will see what is available with USM in the 50-300 with IS range and go from there. I would love 70-200L quality, but i don't really want the size of lens or the attention it would attract as i am only an occasional photographer.

JD


----------

